# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  zasłabnięcia i trudności z oddychaniem

## andzia

Witam i pozdrawiam chciałabym się mniej więcej dowiedzieć co może być przyczyną gdyż od dłuższego czasu robi mi się słabo, ostatnio taki przypadek zdarzył mi się w pracy rozmawiamy z dziewczynami i nagle zrobiło mi się słabo, dziewczyny mi mówiły że cała blada się zrobiłam trzymało mnie tak kilka minut a potem puściło wykonuję prace stojącą przy taśmie produkcyjnej 8 godz.ale taki też przypadek miałam kilka krotnie w domu w pozycji siedzącej tu jak nigdy nic i momentalnie zasłabnięcie i tez trzymało kilka minut i puściło,byłam dzisiaj w kościele i nagle miałam problemy z oddychaniem ciężko mi było złapać oddech i też tak trzymało kilka minut mam tak od dłuższego czasu jak nie te omdlenia to problemy z oddychaniem nie mam czasu nawet pójść do lekarza i dlatego mniej więcej chciałam się dowiedzieć co może mi dolegać i czy muszę się z tym udać do jakiegoś lekarza czy to nie jest nic takiego proszę o radę i z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Krzysztof

Tego rodzaju zasłabnięcia mogą być związane z przepracowaniem, dużą ilością czasu spędzaną w pozycji stojącej, a także spadkiem poziomu cukru, w wyniku choćby niedojadania. Mogą również być efektem wad zastawkowych serca lub zaburzeń rytmu, dlatego najbezpieczniej byłoby w wolnej chwili zgłosić się do lekarza w celu zbadania, ewentualnie zlecenia EKG lub echo serca, aby poszukać przyczyny dolegliwości. Pozdrawiam

----------

